# Interview Suggestion: Shane Gibson



## Codyyy (Sep 30, 2007)

Not completely sure if this is the right place to put this, but I was just watching this:



and I thought if the idea had not come up before, that someone should consider interviewing Shane Gibson for ss.org. 

Then again, I don't know about how many people know him over here....


just a suggestion


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 30, 2007)

+1


----------



## Codyyy (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

he's actually a member here.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 30, 2007)

yea, i agree, that guy can wale and his name on here is shaneshred i do believe


----------



## Blackrg (Oct 1, 2007)

+1


----------



## yevetz (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Oct 23, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> yea, i agree, that guy can wale and his name on here is shaneshred i do believe



I thought it was shaneroo...

Either way, I'd like to see an interview, too.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 23, 2007)

c'mon mods, make it happen!


----------

